# Should i get a manny or elong???



## j to the hart (Jan 18, 2005)

i set up a 55 and was wanting to get a manny or an elong...jus wanted to kno which was more interesting and worth the money???


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

j to the hart said:


> i set up a 55 and was wanting to get a manny or an elong...jus wanted to kno which was more interesting and worth the money???
> [snapback]1076692[/snapback]​


For a 55 gallon , Id say get a Elong .


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

manny will outgrow a 55g, but it will take a long time, i dont even know if anyone has a manny that is too big for a 55g, but an elong doesnt get quite as big but i believe sometime will outgrow the 55 too, both are considered more high maintenence piranhas, they need excellent water conditions, and the manny needs a lot of oxygen in the water


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

A 55g tank for life is quite small for both spieces.......

now as which spiece you will choose i can tell you not to listen anyone for this...Go to the shop and just pick the fish you like most....if you go with peoples opinions you will get confused since e.g. some elongatus are skitish while at the same time others are killing machines...this applies also to the manueli.

I wish you good luck on picking the fish....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> i dont even know if anyone has a manny that is too
> big for a 55g


You should do some looking around here on the board .:laugh: 


> both are considered more high maintenence piranhas


Can You explain this above ? Why are they considered this ? 


> they need excellent water conditions,


Shouldnt all piranhas or any other fish that you keep as a "Hobbyist" or anyone else, to give your fish "excellent water conditions? 
Why should a manny or elong be different?


> and the manny needs a lot of oxygen in the water


Meaning what ? I see this phrase used over and over again and I dont even really see a purpose for it . 
IMHO , they are more of a hearty fish than everybody thinks that they are .


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i've seen that posted numerous times about the oxygen in the water and i never understood it either


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> i've seen that posted numerous times about the oxygen in the water and i never understood it either
> [snapback]1076828[/snapback]​


mannies are a very active fish, requiring quicker breaths, requiring more oxygen. all that means is put a lil more airiation in there thats all


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Tibs said:


> PuffPiff said:
> 
> 
> > i've seen that posted numerous times about the oxygen in the water and i never understood it either
> ...


And you know this How ?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > PuffPiff said:
> ...


Yeah Im with Harley on this one. My Manny tank has no extra airiation than any other tank Ive had.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

RRice said:


> i dont even know if anyone has a manny that is too big for a 55g
> [snapback]1076705[/snapback]​


off the top of my head I can think of 5 maybe 6 members that have Mannies I wouldnt put in a 55Gal.

Mine is currently in a 115Gal and Im thinking of upgrading it as dont think its big enough with how active he is!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> Mine is currently in a 115Gal and Im thinking of upgrading it as dont think its big enough with how active he is!


Exactly , I have mine in a 135 and I am seriously seeking a 180 gallon tank for him, because of his tempermant . Spoiled ass Fish ..


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> > Mine is currently in a 115Gal and Im thinking of upgrading it as dont think its big enough with how active he is!
> 
> 
> Exactly , I have mine in a 135 and I am seriously seeking a 180 gallon tank for him, because of his tempermant . Spoiled ass Fish ..:laugh:
> [snapback]1077270[/snapback]​


Yup, exactly what I was thinking of upgrading to as I know by the time he is as big as your fella he is gonna be complaining about his tank if its smaller than 180Gal!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > > Mine is currently in a 115Gal and Im thinking of upgrading it as dont think its big enough with how active he is!
> ...


If the fishroom that I have him in allowed me to get a longer tank I would , like a 240 or something ...But I only have 13 feet of wall space to play with and there is already another 135 gallon (6 Feet) sitting right next to it . 
So 180 is all I can go , as far as standard 6 foot size tank .


----------



## j to the hart (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks for the help guys...i wasnt planning on keeping either of them in a 55 for life...i jus wanted to see which fish is more interesting...and yes i already kno that it depends on the fish...


----------

